# CBK 8WK Log



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 1, 2020)

Last half of my first Test only 16wk run! Didn’t want to get lazy. Made so many great gainz already! Have to finish strong.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 1, 2020)

These were just now at 221


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 1, 2020)

Feel super good! Shooting for weekly updates. Thank You to all you brothers for inspiring me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2020)

Dude, traps in that first pic are crazy big. Keep it up!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 8, 2020)

216.2 lb I have always bounced 10lbs up and down. Been 215-225 for awhile now.
 Was doing one 8oz egg white protein shake with 3tbs of pb. For the last week it’s has given me cramps then the runs every 15-30 mins. Going to the bathroom 10x after. Soooo giving that a break and eating protein bars and no problem. Need to try shake without egg but been to busy. Won’t try that shit until I can be home all day!!! Haven’t tracked food this cycle just see it and eat it. Never was a big garbage eater makes you feel icky. 
  Pull Day-
back ext 4x15
row mach 4x15
mach pull downs 4x15
bb curl 4x15
w g pull downs 4x15
curl Mach 4x15
mts row 4x15
leg abduction 4x15 
I’m feeling great so adding workouts as I can. 
my strength is up some not crazy but I can recover almost instantly and keep smashing. I’m keeping weights down low so I can feel the mind muscle connection. I’m super hard from the gear for sure. I figure I got three years to build my base. First yr get form down and build quality muscle. Second year go for strength gains as a main focus, and third year bring up my weak parts and really get aesthetic!!! Hope to hit the stage at like 40yr Drop Dead Sexy lol!!! Keep up all the great work. You Brothers, and German give me daily inspiration here at my UG home. 
 Let’s Get Crazy :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 8, 2020)

Good work brother


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 15, 2020)

225lb
feel great, no sides that bother me. Nipples got a bit more sensitive, and the turkeys are almost always done haha. 
 Push day
chest press 4x15
mts shoulder press 4x15
tri press 4x15
mts decline press 4x15
lat raise machine 4x15
tri extension 4x15 
db lat raise 4x15
rope pull down 4x15
mts incline press 4x15 
Should I just do all my chest exercises together, or is ok to do a tri workout in between to let it rest before I do another chest workout? Still keeping weights low and keeping my mind in the muscle. 
went too heavy on shrugs last week and pulled a trap. It’s almost completely healed. Went for 60lb dB 4x15. I can handle that weight was just be wreck less. Sloppy form and fast. Won’t do that again!!!! 
 Hope you all are doing great and your gyms are staying open. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 17, 2020)

Keep killing it brother


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 22, 2020)

220lb still feel great. Have been cutting a meal or two out a day. Trying to give digestive system a little break. Just in case I start shrinking a lot after cycle. I want to be able to stuff my face to keep weight up and have no issues haha. 
 Training is great. Only one real leg day per wk. been taking two day a wk to recover. Cardio a couple times a wks. Keeping weights low and squeezing hard. Doing all machines right now. Want my base to be supper solid. That way I’m not getting hurt all the time when I can go heavy. 
 Leg Day
back extensions 4x15
seated leg press 4x15
hip adductor 4x15
hip abductor 4x15
leg extensions 4x15
leg curl 4x15
glute     4x15
One protein shake a day on lift days and eat all I can handle lol. Everything really has been great so far. Going to wait until my pct is done. Then I’m getting the full work up from my Dr. who I’m working on finding now. Soooo thankful I found this group. You guys really have been a game changer for me. :32 (19):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 30, 2020)

220
 Been a shit shit wk. Grandma in nursing home. Mom super sick, and my oldest getting into serious trouble. Missed two days at the gym. I was a little over whelmed. All is well now. 
 I need to eat way more protein, and veggies too. Eating for two again. I’m getting a rhythm so long eat a bunch then take a weak or two and cut it back a bit. Then back on hard! I feel great, and just hope everyone else can get their shit together lol.
 My wife is the best and at home family life has been great. My older two boys were from before I was married. They come on the weekends.  Chickens are laying and zucchini is all over the place. Waiting on tomatoes to ripen. 
 Hope all is well with y’all haha better week coming up :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 31, 2020)

Glad things are looking up.  You do know you can fry them maters green, right?

The key to that is iced salt water bath.  The colder the tomato is when it hits the grease the more adherence you'll have to the crust.  Which should be 50/50 all purpose flour and yellow corn meal. :32 (17):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 1, 2020)

Definitely going to try the 50/50. I always did flour for everything but fish. Now we bake everything, but for those tomatoes I will do it !!! Thanks brother


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 6, 2020)

224lb dry 
been sticking with 4x15, and three workouts per muscle. 
 I’ve been eating like crazy. Had a great weekend training at home with me sons. Eating a bunch is always more fun with more people. 
 Grandma is in the nursing home doing better. Been a really great week. 
hope all is well with for you brothers and sisters. Eat Big, Train Big, And Sleep Big!!! Got to get those GAINZZZZZZ LOL HAHA :32 (18):


----------



## PZT (Aug 7, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> hope all is well with for you brothers and sisters. Eat Big, Train Big, And Sleep Big!!! Got to get those GAINZZZZZZ LOL HAHA :32 (18):



you too bro


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 14, 2020)

A Bad Deal! 
 Midwest got rocked by a crazy storm. Wasn’t a tornado. Worse straight winds of 100 almost coving 100miles north to south blew through the whole state. No deaths at least. Semi’s blown on there side all over the interstate. 
 Our little town is one of the worst. No power since last Monday, and it will be awhile yet. Talking next Wednesday hopefully. Transmission lines down even. Farms collapsed, and trees smashed on all the houses, and cars.
 We only had minimal damage to privacy fence. House and cars made it:32 (19):. We have family in the city. They got hit too. Took a tree of my mother in laws yesterday. They got power there at least. So it’s clean up and chop wood all day then to the city to sleep. 
 Everyone is super stressed, but we are holding it together. Helping each other and sharing. Haven’t been to the gym since the storm. I will hopefully have power soon and can get back to building this Greek god like body haha. Hope you all are killing it! :32 (1):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 14, 2020)

Man that really sucks, sorry to hear! Hopefully y'all have a quick recovery!

I'm from the New Orleans area, so I've seen what those bad storms can do. We get our share.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 17, 2020)

Glad you guys are safe


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 21, 2020)

220lb solid haha
 still keeping my weight on. Haven’t ate like normal for a week. Grandma went into nursing home. A few days later they switched her to hospice care. I was there the whole time I could. I had to do all the cleaning and moving. My mom and uncle were too broken to move. So she asked me and I did it. She passed away yesterday. I know where she is but still I need a little time. I’m going back to gym tomorrow I hope. Started some stuff at home yesterday. Need to shop on account of we lost all our food. So shitty week. Things will look up soon. Finished my 500mg for 16wk cycle and I loved it. 
 All this madness will pass soon and I’ll be better than ever. The Strongest Man I Can Be. 
 That’s the end of this log! Until next time brothers and sister. Stay Strong!!!:32 (9):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2020)

Those are tough times man, hang in there. It sounds like you met at least some of your goals this past 8-16 weeks though, so congrats on that note. Wish I could be more helpful than sitting behind a  computer screen.


----------

